# cleaning up blanks...?



## redneckmedic (Nov 9, 2013)

Over the last few months I've enjoyed making blanks almost more than making pens...

The creativity and customization is limitless and therapeutic to say the least. I've been using polyethyline cutting boards as my molds, inexpensive, easy to use, releases very well.
However it is slightly textured and makes 5 of the 6 sides very cloudy on the exterior and difficult to capture the full colors of a blank.

This is only worth talking about with the recognition of a few points.

1) I fully understand that you can't determine the full potential of a blank until turned
2) I'm only comparing my blanks to those I see on other folk's pics that sell blanks and marketing has to be appealing.
3) If I'm not selling blanks does it matter? Sure if I'm giving customers some hands and choices with blank inspection.
4) Is it worth my time/energy/material to sand each blank 220- 1200 for effect?

I really enjoy casting, and have a few blanks that I'm thinking about selling here, but if they are hideous due to the mold and band saw marks, what's the options....?


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 9, 2013)

On the few blocks that I cast, I sanded one of the edges with four or five grits of sandpaper and it shows the colors and patterns beyond the surface.
Maybe that will work for you.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 9, 2013)

A couple options you can do are:

1: turn the blank round between centers and do a quick sanding job. If you have a buffing setup you can run it through that for a quick shine.
2: use the bandsaw to cut 1/8" off one end of the blank and sand that area. That can give you an idea of what to expect out of the blank.
3: Trim/sand one side of the blank and do a rough sand with 220 or so. Then drizzle some thin CA and do a fast wipe down with a paper towel. That will shine it up real quick to see the colors.

Personally I would do my step 2 first to see if the blank is worth investing the time. Then you can determine if it's something you want to fully polish to be used as customer samples.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been selling Tru-Stone blanks for the past couple of days on IAP.  I cut them from larger blocks and they look nothing like the advertised colors and are rough.  But for me to sand them smooth and get them even close to showing the colors they will be would take alot of my time.  I just tag them and ship 'em.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 9, 2013)

Next time you make molds try running the cutting boards through the planet on both sides first.  Just plane enough to get rid of the rough texture


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 9, 2013)

You could try getting some UMHW sheet and building g a new mold. You can get a 12"x12"x1/2" sheet for under $20. It is very smooth and slick. If that works you can get a 24"x48"x1/2" sheet for a little over $100, cheaper if you can get by with 3/8" thick.

Mike


----------

